# towing a small boat with a car



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

i'm putting my manhood aside and asking the emabarrassing question.... does anyone pull their boat with a small car? with gas prices i'm considering pulling a small fishing boat with my 2.2 litre cavalier.... if it can do it. i don't have a manual for it and can't find it's towing capacity. were talking 14 or 16 foot fishing boat (i have not found a boat yet). since gas hit 4 dollars a few weeks ago, i have not driven my truck at all, and i'd really like to get a boat for small lakes and rivers.... anyone else pull with a small vehicle? hows it work for you? matt.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

A guy I work with pulls his 12 ft aluminum with a 9 horse johnson and trolling motor, battery gas, and gear with his cavalier. He says it pulls it just fine and he just fishes localy. Can't imagine his set up, trailer and all weighs more than 700-800 pounds. He has also pulled his buddy's 14 footer that is set up much like his 12. 
My neighbor pulls a 14ft Lowe semi v loaded with gear and a 16ft Deep V Tracker (full console, flooring etc) loaded with gear with a Mercury Marquis. His fullsize dodge sits in the garage. The big Merc is quite a bit more car than the cavalier though. 
I think if you stay with a 14 ft utlitity v style boat, you won't have any trouble.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I used to pull a 14' aluminum with a 1.5L... so yes it can be done... u probably have a 1k towing capasity on a caviler. 

Stay away from fiberglass...lot more weight.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

You should be fine. I have a 16 ft Aluminum I use to pull with the wife Van. Van had a V6 in it. I think the Tongue weight is probably under 150 lbs on mine and as long as it isnt a real short wheel base vehicle it should be all good.
The only place you may have issues is if your at a steep and or slippery ramp.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.autosite.com/content/res...le_number_int/1011059/Action/StandardFeatures

According to this the towing capacity on this noted vehicle is 454 pounds. On the Chevrolet Forum, it stated that the 2.4L tow capacity was 1000 pounds. I would guestimate that a small 14' aluminum boat with a lightweight trailer would be between 500-1000 pounds - depending on the motor. Obviously a 5 horse would be quite a bit lighter than a 25. Remember that a Cavilier is unibody construction (I think) with no frame to attach a hitch - which to me means it would be attached to the bumper some how. 

Does your current Cavilier have a hitch on it? I can't believe the tongue weight would be that much on a small boat/motor/trailer. I am most curious on how the hitch would be attached and to what?

You could always get a canoe.


----------



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

its a 99 cavalier and it does not have a hitch yet... they make one for it though as i have called on it already. thanks. matt.


----------



## puttputt (Aug 2, 2005)

I have a 2005 Ford Focus and pull my 14' aluminum w/15HP (see avatar) NO PROBLEM. I think the recommended maximum weight is 1500 lbs.

Granted, this setup clearly leaves the manhood back in the driveway but I gave up on trying to impress people quite some time ago.

I always get hitches from U-Haul... a couple hundred bucks and they know what they're doing.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

http://hitchestogo.com/merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=HTG&Product_Code=24733

Yep - here it is. The hitch is rated for 2000 pounds. Of course the motor/transmission/brakes may not support that much. Best of luck to you.

:coolgleam


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

puttputt said:


> I
> 
> Granted, this setup clearly leaves the manhood back in the driveway but I gave up on trying to impress people quite some time ago.
> 
> .


My guess is you'll have a lot more company in the near future! I can see many people getting rid of their 16-18ft fully equipped boats and opting for 14-16 utility v's that can be easily towed behind cars or other small vehicles.


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

sadworld said:


> i don't have a manual for it and can't find it's towing capacity.


Matt, 
I had no problem finding towing capacity. 
Guess you didn't look very hard. 
Towing capacity is 1000 lbs.
Click on the link below and take your pick. 

Towing Capacity for 2.2 ltr Cavalier


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

chose your ramps carefully ..helped pull a mini van up a ramp yesterday ramp was wet and they could not get any traction


----------



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

FishTales said:


> Matt,
> I had no problem finding towing capacity.
> Guess you didn't look very hard.
> Towing capacity is 1000 lbs.
> ...


more like didn't know where to look... thanks though. matt.


----------



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

roger23 said:


> chose your ramps carefully ..helped pull a mini van up a ramp yesterday ramp was wet and they could not get any traction



maybe i'll get a hitch on the front too!


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

I'll be joining the 4 cyl crowd as soon as my Rodeo gives up the ghost. I've got a 14' Mirrocraft Deep V with a 15hp. Boat weighs 280#'s, motor is 80#'s, trolling motor is 45#'s, have no idea how much the empty trailer weighs but I can shimmy the back of it easily, so say 300#'s?, full 6gal fuel can 48#'s, about 700#'s, oh yeah deep cycle, uhhh weighs A LOT, I'm guessing 50#'s, so 750-800 #'s 

I would turn off the AC on uphill jaunts:lol: I would think a manual would be the better option for trailering too, allowing you to put the power where and when you need it.


----------



## Take Five (May 10, 2003)

I had my body pull apart at the seam in the trunk. Could look into the trunk and see the ground. Mounting bolts rusted out while I was towing and I barely made it back home. Cut the hitch off so I wouldnt be tempted to tow again.

Wayne


----------



## Bassmad2 (Jul 1, 2007)

sadworld said:


> maybe i'll get a hitch on the front too!


 
Or at least a set of tow straps:lol:


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

I wouldnt imagine that the fuel econemy would be worse in a bigger vehicle vs. a car. since the smaller motor has to work harder, it would get about the same mileage as in a truck that isn't working hard pulling the boat. if towing it with the car, make sure you take it out of overdrive.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Flash said:


> I would guestimate that a small 14' aluminum boat with a lightweight trailer would be between 500-1000 pounds - depending on the motor.


I would guess toward the lower end of that spectrum. My 14'6" fiberglass boat from the factory was ~470lbs, the trailer is 200lbs, and the 50HP Merc 500 is about ~150lbs.

So unloaded, no fuel, etc. - the whole rig (fiberglass remember) is less than 1000 pounds. 

-- 
Aaron


----------



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

i got my boat now and i got a 14' aluminum. it has a floor and storage on the sides with livewell, fish finder, trolling motor and a 25hp evinrude with pedistal seat. otherwise floorplan completely open.... 'im hoping this all comes in under 1000, how much do they charge to put it up on the scale i'm wondering.... matt.

its a 91 sea nymph. 91 everything i believe.


----------



## Segerski (Jul 28, 2008)

I tow my 13 ft fiberglass , 9 HP Johnson, an electric motor, a battery and all my gear with a 1989 Olds Cutlass. 4 cyl. front wheel drive. Hitch is attached to the frame, not the bumper. Never had any problems. 
The Olds has 121,000 original miles. The boat has a bit more.:lol:
With gas prices we'll surely see more small rigs.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

I hauled my 14 foor Sylvan with a Chevette, 4 cylinder Tracker, and my 4 cylinder S10. Gas mileage drops off, but they all got the job done...


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

You can do this but you need to also get a white poodlle with pink bows in place of labs.

Skinner


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

I just did all my research on this issue myself. I have a small aluminum boat and gave up my van. I'll be puting a hitch on my Saturn SL2 at the end of this month.

Towing capacity on the Saturn is 1000# as well. My boat/trailer/gear weigh in at about 400#. I usually put the outboard in the tow vehicle.

From what I've read, you'll have more issue with braking when you get close to the high end of the towing capacity. More of an issue than with acceleration anyway.


I'm glad I won't be the only one with an econo-box 4-banger with a boat in tow .


----------



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

does anyone agree with the statement earlier about pulling with a big truck easily or pulling with a small car and really working the car... would it be a wash as far as actual gas milage?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

a friend tows a 17' lund with his Honda Prelude. No big deal for most decent cars.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Forgot. I used to tow a 18 foot starcraft center consul with a Dodge Ram 50 Pickup. Small litte Mitzubishi thing. Worked ok.

Don't think the wife's Focus will pull my 21 Lund LOL. Backing it up would also be a BI%^H> mirrors would be useless but I think I could see under the trailer :yikes:

Skinner


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i just did a search on it and it calls for a 1000 pound towing capacity for that car. you could probably ecceed that depending on what ramp you use. but a small aluminum fishing boat , say up to 16foot.. or even a larger jon boat would probably be fine


sadworld said:


> i'm putting my manhood aside and asking the emabarrassing question.... does anyone pull their boat with a small car? with gas prices i'm considering pulling a small fishing boat with my 2.2 litre cavalier.... if it can do it. i don't have a manual for it and can't find it's towing capacity. were talking 14 or 16 foot fishing boat (i have not found a boat yet). since gas hit 4 dollars a few weeks ago, i have not driven my truck at all, and i'd really like to get a boat for small lakes and rivers.... anyone else pull with a small vehicle? hows it work for you? matt.


----------



## shadow (Feb 14, 2005)

i have a 16ft fiberglass alumacraft w/100hp evinrude that gets towed by a chevy 2500 4x4 and i also have a 14ft aluminum starcraft v-bottom w/35hp johnson that gets towed with a 4cyl S10 w/5speed. guess which one gets used more? 

yeah, the S10 and the 14fter. actually i havent even pulled the 16fter out yet and the 4x4 2500 has been sitting since the last snow this spring. i still get over 20mpg while towing but i do get concerned when im docking on paved ramps . ive never had problems im just paranoid. just keep your tires newer and you should be fine.

ill see you at the docks with my 4cyl and make sure you wave at the big trucks at the pumps on your way to the lake.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Jan 10, 2006)

I towed my 16 ft aluminum with a 40 hp with my 1994 nissan altima for a few years.

Definitely choose your ramps wisely and watch out for trailer scrapping the ramp.

I upgraded to a larger tow vehicle and have no regrets. Gas milage was about the same as the little car struggled to pull effciently.


----------



## Halffasthog (Feb 20, 2008)

Traded my F250 powerstroke in on a Cobalt. I have no regrets other than the obvious loss of masculinity. The mighty 'Balt tows my 15' War Eagle with no problems. Yeah, you can tell it's doing some work but, I wouldn't call it struggling. And it does it all at 24mpg!!


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

:lol: It dosent matter to me how I get my boat to the water because I believe in what Brad Paisley says...

"I still got a pair and can still grip a tackle box"


----------

